# Dallas, NC - #7637 M PTS 10/15



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.co.gaston.nc.us

#7637 Male PTS DATE IS 10/15


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

What a cute face!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14854789

BEAUTIFUL MALE GSD. CAME IN AS A STRAY 1-2 YEARS OLD. If you are with a rescue, please include the name of your rescue and 501c3 status in your inquiry.

THIS IS A HIGH KILL SHELTER - ANIMALS WILL BE PUT TO SLEEP ON THEIR PTS DATE AND NEED TO BE CLAIMED BY 5PM THE NIGHT BEFORE THEIR PTS DATE. IF YOU ARE AT ALL INTERESTED IN THIS ANIMAL, PLEASE DON'T HESITATE - THESE ANIMALS LIVES DEPEND ON QUICK ACTION


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for handsome


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Another bump for smiley boy. Hoping for help


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Did this boy get out?


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't think he has, yet - GSRA is trying to do a couple things to help him but nothing I can committ to just, yet. I know we want to pull him but we are trying to find space for him. I have a puppy (8 weeks), right now and I would need someone to foster her in order to take him. Not sure what will happen.

Anyone have any other updates on this boy? Any info on his personality, at all? Anyone have the name of the new contact at this shelter? It has been a few months since I have pulled from them. Any other info would be greatly appreciated, as his last day is supposedly tomorrow :-(

Thanks, 

Alisa


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Night-time bump for the handsome boy


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Still on the Petfinder site but off the shelter site (which I think is more up to date)


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I was told he was rescued.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------

